# Get to the point...



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Brisket point. I'm going to try and make some burnt ends for the first time. That along with 2 racks of beef ribs. Point is rubbed with Dizzy Pigs Original, 1 rack rubbed with Mary's Cherry and the other with D-Dogs Original. Man what a beautiful day!! Supposed to get up to 70*  
This will probably be my first warm weather cook on the WSM.
Using KF and hickory 8) 









As I'm getting ready to fire up the smoker I was getting a couple therms ready and remembered.....oh yeah I have a Maverick!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 1, 2007)

Go Puff Go [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 1, 2007)

sounds like a perfect way to spend a Sunday!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good Puff Puff!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2007)

Keep us informed Puff!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 1, 2007)

Keep us posted. 

I'm going to do some ABTs a little later.  I've got the peppers sliced and deseeded.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Man those bones shirink   I only kept them in the foil for about 45 min. I suddenly have the urge to play the piano, or get my teeth checked


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 1, 2007)

That looks good Puff.

Dude,
Your grates are WAY to clean.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

The "bones" are off (and I do mean bones  ) Not much meat but the flavor is perfect. The flavor of both rubs came through. 3rd times a charm with the Mary's Cherry, I can really taste it this time. The ends are still burnin' 8) 











Hey Cliff It takes me less time to clean the grates after each cook. What a pain in the ass!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks FANTASTICK [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Apr 1, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ends are off and awesome!
Sauce on the side.





My daughters favorite for desert


----------



## cleglue (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks really good Puff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy $hit, talk about a smoke ring! Great job Puff! The ring on those ribs was fantastic! What is that desert your daughter likes so much? It looked like cheese on califlower to me.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Holy $hit, talk about a smoke ring! Great job Puff! The ring on those ribs was fantastic! What is that desert your daughter likes so much? It looked like cheese on califlower to me.


Nanner puddin'.............


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2007)

Puffy those do indeed look amazing!!! Tell Patty she did a fantastic job!!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puffy those do indeed look amazing!!! Tell Patty she did a fantastic job!!


She learned from the best  
And it wasn't finished in the oven........


----------



## BigGQ (Apr 2, 2007)

Really nice looking grub, Puff!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks great Puff!


----------



## john a (Apr 2, 2007)

That's some good looking meat around them bones.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 2, 2007)

I just love beef ribs


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 2, 2007)

How long did you let the burnt end smoke ?
Did you foil ?
Did you smoke, cube and then smoke again?
Did you measure temp in some way?


It's early


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> How long did you let the burnt end smoke ?
> Did you foil ?
> Did you smoke, cube and then smoke again?
> Did you measure temp in some way?
> ...


I foiled the point at about 150 for about an hour. Defoiled and cubed it up and put it back on the smoker for about 2 more hours. I just did a fork test on one of the cubes to see if it was tender and pulled them. In all the point was on the smoker for about 7 hrs. They were very good


----------



## wittdog (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice job Puff that looks great.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure she ain't a Carolina girl?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 2, 2007)

Beauuuuuuuutiful smoke ring!......

MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2007)

also, the burnt ends look fantastic!! [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

wow that looks great!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Great job.  Them bones look great.  Bet the ends are good too.  Cant do much with the nanner pudding though.


----------

